# Place to ride out west with no lift lines? Utah? Colorado?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> I am looking for a place that is just strictly for riding, not looking for night life. Prefer the most powder I can get. Any ideas? I just got back from whistler but I want to know good spots in the US. Thanks :thumbsup:


Anywhere not near SLC, Denver, or Summit County. People in CO and UT follow the pow, so sometimes places out of the way get packed when there is snow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

golfer1659 said:


> I am looking for a place that is just strictly for riding, not looking for night life. Prefer the most powder I can get. Any ideas? I just got back from whistler but I want to know good spots in the US. Thanks :thumbsup:


ahh u were almost there....u should have dipped down


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Any places have the huge alpine that is covered in pow constantly like whistler does??


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

naw...just little patches...but u got to be wiling to go get them


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

You could check out Solitude in Utah? No lift lines at all when I was there, and pretty great snow. Didn't snow at all for the week before I was there, yet parts of Honeycomb Canyon and nearby backcountry areas still had untouched powder. Not as much vertical as other places, but I loved it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

As far as lift lines go, I was amazed at how short the lines were in Telluride (when there was even a line present at all). We were there during their 40th anniversary celebration and I never had more than 3 groups in front of me in line, most of the time it was skate right up. Out of 5 days riding we had one pow day and no trouble finding stashes, even ski patrol gave us some tips. Not much in terms of nightlife either but friendly local bars when the lifts closed.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Take Wrath's advice. Definitely some pow to be found and not a single line to wait in.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm a little biased because it's the only place I've really been, but Wolf Creek has the most snow in Colorado, and the Alberta Lift never has lines.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Powder Mountain UT by far...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just about any of the Colorado destination non front range spots. Monarch, Wolf Creek, Telluride, Crested Butte.

Utah, go to the Ogden area resorts. Powder Mountain or Snowbasin.

Pretty much any Oregon or Washington area. Idaho should be much the same.

California, good luck. Look at the small guys.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Big Mountain MT, come during the week theres 100 ppl on the hill


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd say big sky or moonlight basin in Montana as well.


----------

